# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Prescrizione tassa automobilistica 2005

## fabrytaranto

Buongiorno a tutti e complimenti per gli argomenti trattati in questo forum, spero che qualcuno mi chiarisca le idee in materia di tassa automobilistica.
Nel 2005 non ho pagato il bollo dell'auto, decorsi 3 anni dalla notifca (nel 2008)credo che la Regione Puglia mi abbia inviato atto di accertamento per mancato pagamento, dico credo perchè probabilmente la raccomandata non l'ho ritirata e vale cmq a la notifca dell'atto giudiziario per compiuta giacenza. Con questa notifica se non sbaglio hanno interrotto la prescrizione, io ovviamente ho continuato a disinteressarmi della cosa perchè non ne ero a conoscenza ed oggi consultando l'estratto di Equitalia ho verificato che è stato emesso un ruolo del 2011 per il bollo 2005 evaso, ma Equitalia da verifica effettuata, non mi ha ancora inviato nulla e a breve lo farà. Ora vi chiedo notifcandomi a breve la cartella di pagamento e quindi nel 2012 il tributo è prescitto poichè dal 2008 al 2012 sono passati 4 anni o comunque più di 36 mesi ???
Grazie anticipatatamente...

----------


## RENA84

I tre anni valgono dall'anno del bollo e quello della notifica dell'accertamento non ritirato.
Per Equitalia il periodo di prescrizione è di 10 anni.

----------


## fabrytaranto

> I tre anni valgono dall'anno del bollo e quello della notifica dell'accertamento non ritirato.
> Per Equitalia il periodo di prescrizione è di 10 anni.

  Cosa significa che se mi notificano un accertamento del bollo riferito al 2005 entro il 2008,  Equitalia può inviarmi la cartella esattoriale anche nel 2018 ?mah, non credo proprio!

----------


## RENA84

Fino al 2015

----------


## MrDike

Vero è che per quanto concerne la riscossione e le procedure esecutive la cartella si prescrive in dieci anni, ma è pur vero che la notifica di un atto amministrativo (avviso di accertamento, cartella esattoriale o ingiunzione fiscale), seppur comporti linterruzione dei termini di prescrizione - i quali comunque ricominciano a decorrere dal giorno successivo - , non ne determina la trasformazione nel più lungo termine decennale, come previsto dallart. 2953 c.c. (_cfr._, in tal senso, *Corte di Cassazione, sentenza del 25 Maggio 2007 n. 12263*).

----------


## fabrytaranto

> Vero è che per quanto concerne la riscossione e le procedure esecutive la cartella si prescrive in dieci anni, ma è pur vero che la notifica di un atto amministrativo (avviso di accertamento, cartella esattoriale o ingiunzione fiscale), seppur comporti linterruzione dei termini di prescrizione - i quali comunque ricominciano a decorrere dal giorno successivo - , non ne determina la trasformazione nel più lungo termine decennale, come previsto dallart. 2953 c.c. (_cfr._, in tal senso, *Corte di Cassazione, sentenza del 25 Maggio 2007 n. 12263*).

  quindi per il mio caso...???

----------


## MrDike

> quindi per il mio caso...???

  Vale quanto già affermato in precedenza.  
Il credito è prescritto se l'atto prodromico, notificato nel 2008 e non impugnato, è divenuto definitivo, ovvero inoppugnabile, nello stesso anno. 
Ciò è quanto emerge da alcune sentenze della Commissione Tributaria Provinciale di Taranto e della Commissione Tributaria Regionale del Lazio (*CTP di Taranto del 27/03/2007 n. 44* e *CTR del Lazio del 20/10/2005 n.137*), le quali evidenziano come, oltre all'avviso di accertamento, *anche la cartella di pagamento deve essere notificata con il decorso del terzo anno successivo a quello in cui doveva essere effettuato il pagamento*. 
I giudici della Commissione di Taranto, inoltre, chiariscono come il predetto termine debba applicarsi anche nel caso in cui il contribuente abbia ricevuto precedentemente un avviso di accertamento, in quanto non si può ritenere che l'azione per il recupero delle tasse _"ai sensi dellart. 3 del D.L. 6 Gennaio 1986 n. 2"_, si debba riferire solo allaccertamento, consentendo poi l'azione coattiva entro il termine lungo della prescrizione ordinaria decennale (nel caso di specie la cartella esattoriale era stata notificata ben oltre tre anni dopo la notifica del precedente avviso di liquidazione). 
Vedi anche la *sentenza della CTP di Bari del 27/10/2010 n. 251*, secondo cui _"... omissis ... a seguita di questa intervenuta definitività, maturata in data 11/02/2007, l'Amministrazione Finanziaria ha attivato la seconda fase emettendo la cartella oggi impugnata notificata in data 05/01/2010. Questa seconda fase, soggetta anch'essa al nuovo periodo di prescrizione triennale di cui al prefato art. 5, non poteva che decorrere dalla data di definitività dell'atto prodromico (11/02/2007) e non già dalla data di notifica di quest'ultimo (12/12/2006)..."_

----------


## fabrytaranto

> Vale quanto già affermato in precedenza.  
> Il credito è prescritto se l'atto prodromico, notificato nel 2008 e non impugnato, è divenuto definitivo, ovvero inoppugnabile, nello stesso anno. 
> Ciò è quanto emerge da alcune sentenze della Commissione Tributaria Provinciale di Taranto e della Commissione Tributaria Regionale del Lazio (*CTP di Taranto del 27/03/2007 n. 44* e *CTR del Lazio del 20/10/2005 n.137*), le quali evidenziano come, oltre all'avviso di accertamento, *anche la cartella di pagamento deve essere notificata con il decorso del terzo anno successivo a quello in cui doveva essere effettuato il pagamento*. 
> I giudici della Commissione di Taranto, inoltre, chiariscono come il predetto termine debba applicarsi anche nel caso in cui il contribuente abbia ricevuto precedentemente un avviso di accertamento, in quanto non si può ritenere che l'azione per il recupero delle tasse _"ai sensi dellart. 3 del D.L. 6 Gennaio 1986 n. 2"_, si debba riferire solo allaccertamento, consentendo poi l'azione coattiva entro il termine lungo della prescrizione ordinaria decennale (nel caso di specie la cartella esattoriale era stata notificata ben oltre tre anni dopo la notifica del precedente avviso di liquidazione). 
> Vedi anche la *sentenza della CTP di Bari del 27/10/2010 n. 251*, secondo cui _"... omissis ... a seguita di questa intervenuta definitività, maturata in data 11/02/2007, l'Amministrazione Finanziaria ha attivato la seconda fase emettendo la cartella oggi impugnata notificata in data 05/01/2010. Questa seconda fase, soggetta anch'essa al nuovo periodo di prescrizione triennale di cui al prefato art. 5, non poteva che decorrere dalla data di definitività dell'atto prodromico (11/02/2007) e non già dalla data di notifica di quest'ultimo (12/12/2006)..."_

  Vorrei riaprire questo post per evidenziare come Equitalia non mi ha ancora notificato alcuna cartella di pagamento circa il bollo auto 2005.
Ho verificato che sul loro sistema il ruolo è stato creato nel 2011 ma a tutt'oggi non hanno mai inviato alcuna cartella esattoriale e la posizione di questa cartella è priva di data di notifica.
Supponendo come data di notifica dell'accertamento da parte della Regione Puglia il 31/12/2008 (termine ultimo per la notifica del bollo 2005) ad oggi posso ritenere prescritta la tassa automobilistica del 2005 o devo attendere il 01/01/2013 ?
Anticipatamente vi ringrazio per la collaborazione.

----------


## MrDike

> Vorrei riaprire questo post per evidenziare come Equitalia non mi ha ancora notificato alcuna cartella di pagamento circa il bollo auto 2005.
> Ho verificato che sul loro sistema il ruolo è stato creato nel 2011 ma a tutt'oggi non hanno mai inviato alcuna cartella esattoriale e la posizione di questa cartella è priva di data di notifica.
> Supponendo come data di notifica dell'accertamento da parte della Regione Puglia il 31/12/2008 (termine ultimo per la notifica del bollo 2005) ad oggi posso ritenere prescritta la tassa automobilistica del 2005 o devo attendere il 01/01/2013 ?
> Anticipatamente vi ringrazio per la collaborazione.

  Presupponendo come data di notifica il 31/12/2008, il pagamento doveva avvenire entro 60 giorni da tale data, ovvero nel 2009. La norma afferma che la prescrizione interviene *"con il decorso del terzo anno successivo a quello in cui doveva essere effettuato il pagamento"*. Pertanto, considerati i tre anni successivi al 2009 (2010, 2011 e 2012), l'obbligazione tributaria deve ritenersi prescritta, in assenza della notifica della successiva cartella, in data 01/01/2013.

----------

